# Sleek MakeUP Swatches



## Miss Virtue (Jun 13, 2009)

Here are some swatches of the new limited edition ACID (#570) palette by Sleek. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















No base used.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 13, 2009)

That palette is coming home with me on Monday!

Here are 2 other perm palettes that Sleek have released.





















There's also a palette called Chaos which is all matte shades but I don't own that one. 

BTW when their site goes live they WILL be shipping to the states so good news for you Yanks


----------



## Miss Virtue (Jun 14, 2009)

A swatch of the Glisten Me Liquid Illuminator in Goddess (on NC45/50)


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Miss Virtue (Jul 3, 2009)

Here are some swatches of the Chaos, Jewels (LE) and new Safari (LE) palettes.

CHAOS












JEWELS












SAFARI 












All swatches have been made without a base!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 14, 2009)

Jewels
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All swatched over painterly paint pot...though they are just as pigmented without the base.

http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/l...cus/jewels.jpg


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 29, 2009)

The Originals Palette. No base.

In the swatches on my arm, Row B #1 & 2 didn't swatch correctly/well because of the flash (and b/c my camera is blurry to the left because I dropped it). B#1 is more if a shimmery light light yellow and B#2 is more of a very light pinkish beige color


----------



## Miss Virtue (Jul 31, 2009)

The new limited edition palette called *Curious* (launches August 5th 2009)












Swatches made with no base!


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 1, 2009)

Sleek Tinted Lip Conditioner In Pink Cadillac (947)






(I no I spelt Cadillac wrong in the picture...my bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

*SWATCHES...*






Both taken with flash


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Nov 2, 2009)

Sleek iDivine Eyeshadow Palette - Original

Top row - without flash / with flash









Bottom row - without flash / with flash


----------



## musicalhouses (Dec 14, 2009)

Sleek Acid Palette:





Sleek Original:


----------



## musicalhouses (Dec 15, 2009)

Sleek Sunset iDivine Palette:


----------



## musicalhouses (Dec 16, 2009)

Sleek Storm Palette:


----------



## musicalhouses (Dec 23, 2009)

Sleek Blush Swatches: 

Pixie Pink, Flamingo, Sahara, Flushed, Coral


----------



## musicalhouses (Feb 17, 2010)

Sleek Pout Polish Swatches (these kind of are sort of like a more pigmented version of the Tendertones)






L - R: Pink Cadillac, Chocolate Kilss, Perfect Plum, Electrified Peach


----------



## musicalhouses (Mar 18, 2010)

Sleek Bohemian Palette




















thanks for looking!


----------



## Jangsara (Mar 29, 2010)

*The Original:*









*Safari:*









*Sunset:*









*Acid:*









Bohemian:








*

Acid & Bohemian in box:
*


----------



## musicalhouses (Mar 30, 2010)

Sleek Ink Pot Gel Eyeliner Swatches!

I also added a couple of Bobbi Brown Gel Eyeliner swatches in there, because I thought they might be close.






L - R: Bobbi Brown Indigo Gel Eyeliner, Sleek Ink Pot in Denim 495, Sleek Ink Pot in Espresso 496, Sleek Ink Pot in Purple Rain 497, Sleek Ink Pot in Zest 501, Sleek Ink Pot in Dominatrix 498, Bobbi Brown Violet Gel Eyeliner


----------



## Jangsara (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## musicalhouses (Jul 16, 2010)

Sleek Circus Palette:


----------



## musicalhouses (Jul 16, 2010)

Sleek True Color Lipstick Swatches:






L-R: Blaze 827, Cherry 828, Fuschia 833, Mulberry 837, Vixen 843








L-R: Cocoa 831, Majestic 836, Earth 829, Amethyst 825, Rose Petal 840


----------



## SQUALID (Jul 19, 2010)

Circus palette swatches!
​


----------



## kittynail (Sep 10, 2010)

Sleek Storm i-Divine Eyeshadow palette 











First row






Second row


----------



## makeuptianna (Sep 20, 2010)

You ladies just sold "Sleek Cosmetics" on me!


----------



## Nicoleabouttown (Apr 2, 2011)

So this is the new idivine Palette Paraguaya from the new Avoir Peche Collection for Spring 2011.  I absolutely love it. Notice how Sleek has now started naming colours?  Makes it so much easier when doing a tutorial or a review.

Inside





  	Close Up




  	Swatches (NC50 Skin Tone)


----------



## Almost black. (Apr 6, 2011)

*Bad Girl Palette*

















*Swatches - no base!*

*1st row*









*2nd row*


----------



## NonoX (May 6, 2011)

Here's the Oh special palette a Sephora and European exclusive.....











  	first row






  	Second one


----------



## Morena.Doll (May 7, 2011)

*Sleek Blushes from left to right*: Coral, Flushed, and Sahara.


----------



## SQUALID (Jun 9, 2011)

Mediterranean Collection for summer 2011!








  	Pout Polish *Monte Carlo*







  	Blush *Santorini*







  	From the left:
*Monte Carlo*, *Santorini*







  	i-Divine palette *Monaco*


----------



## musicalhouses (Jul 29, 2011)

Sleek Curacao Palette Swatches


----------



## SQUALID (Aug 2, 2011)

Sleek Pout Paint swatches


  	Cloud 9, Peachy Keen, Pin Up, Mauve Over, Peek a-bloo






  	Cloud 9, Peachy Keen, Pin Up, Mauve Over, Peek a-bloo






  	And some mixes I did, can't remember what I used.


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 18, 2011)

Those Pout paints were so tempting to buy the other day when I popped into superdrug.. they have them on offer at the mo... Are they worth the money? and live up to the hype that they are better than OCC lip tars


----------



## SQUALID (Aug 18, 2011)

I like that they don't have the minty OCC taste, and they're less liquid-y. The white is more opaque too. My only drawback is that the Lip Tars are vegan and the Pout Paints aren't.


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 18, 2011)

Okie dokei thank you so much for the hint


----------



## Morena.Doll (Sep 22, 2011)

*Sleek i-Divine Eyeshadow Palette - Sunset**










*Sleek i-Divine Eyeshadow Palette - Acid*










*Sleek i-Divine Eyeshadow Palette - Curious**










*Sleek i-Divine Eyeshadow Palette - Safari**










*Sleek i-Divine Eyeshadow Palette - Graphite**










*Sleek i-Divine Eyeshadow Palette - Chaos*










*Sleek i-Divine Eyeshadow Palette - Storm**










*Sleek i-Divine Eyeshadow Palette - Jewels*










*Sleek i-Divine Eyeshadow Palette -  Bohemian**










*Sleek i-Divine Eyeshadow Palette - Paraguay**


----------



## atqa (Oct 11, 2011)

[h=3]*PPQ Me, Myself & Eye eyeshadow palette*[/h]


----------



## atqa (Oct 11, 2011)

[h=3]*Bad Girl eyeshadow palette*[/h]


----------



## atqa (Oct 11, 2011)

[h=3]*Caribbean Collection, Curacao eyeshadow palette*[/h]  	 













 [h=3]*Mediterranean Collection, Monaco eyeshadow palette*[/h]  	 













 [h=3]*Oh So Special eyeshadow palette*[/h]  	 








 [h=2]*Storm eyeshadow palette*[/h]  	 













 [h=3]*Nude Collection, Au Naturel eyeshadow palette*[/h]  	 









 [h=3]*The Original eyeshadow palette*[/h]  	 









 [h=3]*Primer palette*[/h]


----------



## Katherinekkk (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 2, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 29, 2011)

You can see a review and full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 11, 2012)

"Suede" Photos & Review here.


----------



## princess sarah (Jan 13, 2012)

Sleek Acid Palette Swatches from blog


----------



## LaCoco (Feb 25, 2012)

[h=1]*Sleek Blushes*[/h]  	 
  	Just my small collection..


Life's a Peach





Sunrise





Rose Gold





Swatches


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 1, 2012)

Blush in Sunrise.  Full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 22, 2012)

Pout Paint in "Milkshake" - more photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 30, 2012)

i-Divine Au Naturel Eye Shadow Palette: more photos & review here.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Sleek i-Divine Ultra Mattes Palette - V2 Darks*


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jun 9, 2012)

*Sleek i-Divine Ultra Mattes Eyeshadow Palette - V1 Brights*


----------



## chinablaq (Jun 13, 2012)

Coral Reef, Papaya Punch, Heartbreaker, Amped, Mystic, Fuchsia, Peaches & Cream, Pink Freeze





  	Flame Blush By 3 Palette




  	Furnace, Bon Fire, Molten




  	Pumpkin Blush By 3 Palette




  	Lantern, Squash, P Pie




  	Pink Sprint Blush By 3 Palette




  	Pink Parfait, Pink Ice, Pinktini




  	Light Contour Kit





  	Medium Contour Kit





  	Dark Contour Kit




  	Light, Medium, Dark


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 29, 2014)

Sleek i-Divine Storm Palette


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 19, 2014)

Blush in Life's A Peach


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 19, 2014)

Sleek Pan Tao Heavy and then blended out With and without flash


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jun 21, 2014)

Those palettes are serious gorgeous stuff.


----------

